# What other fish can go with a betta?



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

I got a 16 gal tank and I have not put any fish in it yet, but I wanted to put my betta Brutus in it. So I was wondering if anyone has had experience with male guppies and bettas? I've read a lot of mixed messages and I want to get the facts straight because I can always just add female guppies or get a female betta for the tank instead and keep Brutus in his 1 gal tank.
I also wanted to get some panda corys, red crystal shrimp and mollies. Is that OK and what other kinds of fish would work?
I don't have a lot of hiding places yet either, just a T-Rex skull, some short plants and a betta log. Do I need more floating plants and caves for Brutus to be happy with guppies and shrimp? I love my betta and I got this tank for him to thrive so ideally he would be in it!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

admitedly I dont have any personal experience with bettas but the LFS (which is reliable, most people I know who want to get/are into fish keeping go there) keeps their bettas and their guppies together and they seem to be very calm and comfortable.


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Male bettas... It really all depends. I've had some male bettas attack my male guppies, possibly mistaking them for other males, and some bettas don't do anything. Space also makes a differance, and plants too. Hiding spots make it easier, but if you notice your betta being aggresive, take him out. I've even caught my female nipping at my male betta in my 1.5gal, so I moved her into my 10gal and now shes pretty chill. So space with hiding spots will deffinatly help. It sounds like you got enough for now, but I would add a few more objects to ensure a spot to hide, maybe a few more fake or real plants and another little cave of some sort.
Male have a higher tendacy to be bullies with other fancy tailed fish, but still, not very often, depends on the fish.
Females are usually very calm and peaceful in a tank with others, but again, depends on the fish. I've had a couple mean females in my time.
I've also noticed males dislike moving water. (Well, maybe just in my case, but it makes sence, they orriginated in rice patties in china.) My male betta was in my 10gal and the water current was relatively strong due to my filter, and he got uber stressed by it. My female on the other hand, seems to love it. If a current in the tank is a problem, you can ostruct it with decor. My water lilies do the trick, allthough they nearly cover all the surface water so I cut off leaves from time to time.
Thats all I can answer, and I hope this helps.


----------



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow that was really helpful thank you! Yesterday I just bought a female betta, I couldn't help myself ><. Her name is Bernadette! And because I do have a strong current maybe I'll put her in my tank instead.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Honestly, it just depends on the betta. Some are fine in a tropical tank with other fish and some are not. I had one in with guppies, platies, and neon tetras for years and one I tried would attack every fish in the tank, all you can do is try and see. It’s just the individual betta.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow your the second time ive ever heard that name, the only other time was on a tv show called big bang theory (great show )

grats on your new fish


----------



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

That's where I got the name from lol!


----------

